
Microsoft translates Chinese to English with the same accuracy as a person - kkoehncke
https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/machine-translation-news-test-set-human-parity/?wt.mc_id=74788-mcr-fb&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral
======
teeray
If you want to play around with it:
[https://translator.microsoft.com/neural/](https://translator.microsoft.com/neural/)

EDIT: It's unclear whether this is actually the system that is the subject of
the article. The article links here under its "Related" links, but a banner at
the top of this tool reads:

> "This system is NOT our human-parity system..."

~~~
GFischer
They clarified that this is part of their system.

 _It 's the best single system labelled "SV1" in Table 2 in our research
paper._

Results are pretty good but definitely not human quality yet.

------
gpickett00
This is really exciting. I'd love to be able to regularly read Chinese news
sources

~~~
John_KZ
Me too, I've been waiting for something like this for a while.

If I was somewhat younger or if AI wasn't booming, I would try learning
Mandarin, but learning a third language is a pain in the ass, especially if
you're past your early 20s and the novelty and excitment of communicating with
foreign cultures has faded out.

~~~
GFischer
I don't think being older has anything to do. My uncle learnt Swedish at 60,
my girlfriend is learning English at 40, and I'd love to learn a 4th language.

What fades after your 20s is the available time - I see a lot of retired
people learning languages here.

